

Pie charts in your favicon   - johntdyer
http://lipka.github.com/piecon/

======
cleverjake
Last time I checked (~3 months ago) canvas rendered favicons lead to HUGE
memory leaks in Chrome.

I love this effect, but I had to remove it from my app. If you were only using
it on a page that is navigated away from, then this will work great, most
likely.

~~~
taylorfausak
Looks like lipka is aware of that: <https://github.com/lipka/piecon/issues/1>

------
thegoleffect
Can you put a link to the actual github page on this page (for the lazy).

<https://github.com/lipka/piecon>

------
jfoutz
I still like defender more.
<http://www.p01.org/releases/DEFENDER_of_the_favicon/>

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Now this is the kind of library I like. Not something difficult, or
complicated. Just a small, fun library that does one thing and does it well.

------
Revekius
I feel like this would be rather annoying and distracting. I could just
imagine my 10+ tabs in Firefox having a pie chart or something blinking
instead of a plain image.

It feels like were devolving to the old websites of flashy and blinking images
trying to lure people in. Don't get me wrong though, it is neat! But... Where
is that disable favicon extension now?

~~~
devgutt
A possible use case could be upload/download large files

~~~
Kudos
Already implemented it in my uploader, but after hearing reports of a memory
leak in Chrome I may need to remove it again. Hopefully it gets fixed soon.

------
_nato_
OMG. This literally will solve a UI issue that chizzl.com (my lil start-up
that could) has been trying to solve for 2 months. Bless this lib and bless
Ycomb!

------
caryme
This looks just like the one used in the new Flickr Upload page
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/upload/>. Are they related?

------
brokenparser
It's not a pie chart but just a progress indicator? An actual pie chart could
have an arbitrary amount of slices in arbitrary angles.

This might be useful for slow file uploads, but eventually animated favicons
will be abused and subsequently disabled in later browser versions. See
"window.status".

------
taylorfausak
This is cool. Unfortunately, it doesn't work for me in Safari 6.0 on OS X
10.8. The title updates but the favicon stays as the default GitHub icon:
<http://imgur.com/kIzXX>

~~~
seppo0010
<https://github.com/lipka/piecon>

Browser Support

Piecon has been tested to work completely in the following browsers (older
versions may be supported, but haven't been tested):

\- Chrome 15+ \- Firefox 9+ \- Opera 11+ Currently the library falls back to
title updates for the following browsers:

\- Internet Explorer 9 \- Safari 5

------
DigitalSea
Memory leaks aside in Chrome, this is amazing and I can't wait to see how
people use this.

------
sturmeh
It would be useful to tie this in with something like YouTube, where the pie
graph represents how much of the video has been buffered.

Similarly for a page that auto-refreshes, it could indicate that interval.

~~~
nivla
I am not sure about the Youtube since they have stopped buffering the whole
video in one go. It just waits at the 30sec mark for you to cover the first
10sec and then jumps another 30sec, so on. Guess, its some bandwidth saving
technique.

------
dag11
Neat. Reminds me of the favicon tetris.

This could be very useful for an in-tab "progress bar".

~~~
arrogant
In case anyone else hasn't seen this: <http://favris.info/>

~~~
inportb
It seems to work in Firefox 15.0 as well as Chromium.

------
sahat
Talking about bleeding edge; look at those browser requirements!

~~~
ianstormtaylor
Well rephrased, everyone using Chrome and almost everyone using Firefox, since
15 and 9 are eons ago for those two. Pretty sure that's a decent percentage
(40+ accord to StatCounter?)

------
dantotheman
love it! great way to show progress while I keep working on another tab while
waiting.

------
solox3
No favicon change in Opera 12.

~~~
raphman
Ack, the first image is shown, then the github favicon appears again and
blinks at every update of the pie chart (probably showing the pie chart for a
fraction of a second).

User-Agent: Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux x86_64; U; en) Presto/2.10.289
Version/12.00

------
mattacular
I think I read that Firefox might be ditching the favicon in the location bar
for some reason?

~~~
ohgodthecat3
It is because some shady sites were putting a lock icon as the favicon to make
you think it was secured so the tab is the better place for them.

